# Handlebar?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I am building up a bike...I have the opportunity to choose my parts. I have decided on the Ritchey WCS stem (because it is 6 degrees- my requirement). Now I need a bar. Lightweight/ stiff/ shallow drops and moderate reach. What is out there to choose from? I checked the reviews...too many choices, so I thought I would just ask. A.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

You'll get the same amount of choices here too. It's a preference. I'm assuming from posting in this forum you only want light weight too? I have a 3TTT Bio Morphe. Love it. Shallow, 230-240g, sexy and comfortable. However if your glove size is a L or XL forget it. Be more specific about if you want: carbon/alum, ergo/traditional, are you running campy or shimano, internal cable runs, weight limit, etc.


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I do have a Large hand...size L gloves. I am a "spirited" rider...no racing, but every ride with my group seems to be a race. I average about 30 miles a ride...few times weekly. Shimano, I have no material preference...frame is Ti. I like the idea of ergo, I tend to ride the hoods, rarely on the tops, but would like to ride the drops (thus the shallow idea). I am concerned with weight (even though some feel it is not necessary...I love the challange of building a lgt wt bike...within cost ). Those are my specifics...


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

Try the Kestrel EMS Pro/SL - 180 grams - 42cm (center to center), traditional drop, single piece carbon, lifetime warranty. I use it with my Ritchey WCS stem - very stiff and durable. $139.99 atg aebike.com.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

*Check out the Easton EC90 Equipe Pro also*

The Easton EC90 Equipe Pro is another all carbon alternative with 130mm drop. The Pro bend is 170gm. They also have the ergo bend with 145mm drop at 180gm.

http://www.eastonbike.com/COMPONENTS/bar.road.ec90-equipe.html


----------



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

If you want a 31.8 then this is the lightest at 178g (44)

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1155


----------

